# General > Technical Support >  sim card registration failed? vodafone

## footie chick

My brother got a new phone and he put his old sim {vodafone} into new phone and it wouldn't work he then got a new sim card from Vodafone and when he turns his phone on it says sim card registration failed. Have tried phoning vodafone and cant get anywhere have emailed but no reply yet has anyone had this problem or know how to fix it?

----------


## Stefan

It sounds like either the phone was reported lost or stolen or the phone is broken. Failed registrations means that the sim can't get a connection to the network. It's not the sim card that causes the problem or the network, it's the phone.

----------


## footie chick

Its a brand new phone. will try a sim card from another phone that we know works and see how he gets on. thank you

----------


## Stefan

Brand new phones can be faulty...

----------


## Moonboots

Simcard Registration Failed also means that the sim card has been cancelled if it hasnt been used for some time.

----------


## Jeid

It also means that the new sim card hasn't been registered on the network

----------


## Stefan

> It also means that the new sim card hasn't been registered on the network


Which it does through the phone, so if the phone is faulty it can't register. The sim card was replaced and there isn't that much that can go wrong with a sim card. My best bet is the phone got dropped in transport and is faulty. I would ask for a replacement phone.

Try a different sim card in the phone, guess it doesnt work neither. Try the sim card in another phone, guess it will work...

Don't know where the phone was bought but if it was a dodgy place the phone could have been reported stolen and locked before it was even sold as brand new. If it came from a reputable seller get a replacement.

----------


## footie chick

> ...
> 
> Don't know where the phone was bought but if it was a dodgy place the phone could have been reported stolen and locked before it was even sold as brand new. If it came from a reputable seller get a replacement.


It was bought from Vodafone direct and judging by there after care I would call them dodgy. 
Think he is going to ask them to replace phone.
thanks for all your help.

----------


## EDDIE

> My brother got a new phone and he put his old sim {vodafone} into new phone and it wouldn't work he then got a new sim card from Vodafone and when he turns his phone on it says sim card registration failed. Have tried phoning vodafone and cant get anywhere have emailed but no reply yet has anyone had this problem or know how to fix it?


Why dose he not just use the sim card supplied with the  new phone and just get his old numbered transferred to his new phone u might find the sim card is locked to that phone.

----------

